# Click here to add some drama.



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish something like this happened around here!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is funny stuff lol I'd be the nosey one to hit the button too lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd totally push the button.


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

haaa haaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! crap just pied my pants LOL


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what does pied your pants mean.......never mind I probably don't wanna know


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The first "leaked" video that I saw got shut down due to international copyrights, it was at 30,000 and only uploaded for a few hours, I came back that afternoon to watch it yet again and it was over 3.2 million views.

Just crazy how fast this one spread.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I know a guy in Belgium, so I absolutely had to send it to him to see if he at least recognizes that square lol.

Good video


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry but I had to edit it with a new title, everyone has seen stupid viral videos but this isn't one of them. If you feel I wasted your time, please just let me know and I'll close the topic.

I personally, thought this was too funny not to share.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Proud to be born and raised in Belgium. I caused allot of drama there as well. That's why they kicked me to Canada. Lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Never been, I love Canada, but its seems like an absolutely beautiful country!

BTW I was a little hell raiser here myself


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey that was great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I loved reaction of the kid when the shooting started, everything was totally wierd and I watched it 6 times. Don't stop put more on!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very funny. Thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Best. Video. Ever. :lol:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have so *TOTALLY *tapped that button. Hell, *YES * I just love drama, what can I say


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwww man!! Now it's really a misleading title!! My finger clicked the title before I even finished reading it. Thought I was going to get to add to some Drama....Not see the funniest video I've seen since "honey badger", for a second time! lol  This is funny as hell bro!! Glad ya posted it!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Now it's really a misleading title!! My finger clicked the title before I even finished reading it. Thought I was going to get to add to some Drama....Not see the funniest video I've seen since "honey badger", for a second time! lol  This is funny as hell bro!! Glad ya posted it!


Oh my god.....honey badger was the FUNNIEST THING EVER!!!!! The first time I saw it, no one had warned me and I was well into it before I realized something wasn't quite right!!! I so wanted a honey badger t-shirt or coffee mug


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

hahahaha....good one


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hilarious - best add campaign ever!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to live in Belgium and this would have been awesome to see in person.Imagine sitting at a cafè or pub in the market square and seeing this.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Sponge Bob,where are you from in belgium. I went on exchange to Alken,near Hasselt in Limburgh.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Vman said:


> Hey Sponge Bob,where are you from in belgium. I went on exchange to Alken,near Hasselt in Limburgh.


I was born in Ghent. Beautiful city


----------

